# Andis clippers getting very hot?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you using Klip Kool? it helps. A dog groomer always kept two sets on the go to trade off as each heated up.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes i use cooling spray along with i have 2 blades that i use to switch. Its just annoying that once im done with one blade, switch to cooler one, the cooler one gets hot very quickly. Then i end up waiting anyways cause the other one hasnt cooled down yet.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I have noticed mine get super hot quickly as well. It does get annoying. Especially when you have a horse who isn't a fan of ears being clipped. 

After a near castastrophe in clipping his ears, I bought some Wahl mini clippers for the face and ears, and he falls asleep when I do his ears now. The Andis just got too hot, to be comfortable for him.

Not sure what to do about it. I do a full body clip on my mini about three times a year, and it would go much faster if I didn't have to keep giving the blades a cooldown break.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

DejaVu said:


> I have noticed mine get super hot quickly as well. It does get annoying. Especially when you have a horse who isn't a fan of ears being clipped.
> 
> After a near castastrophe in clipping his ears, I bought some Wahl mini clippers for the face and ears, and he falls asleep when I do his ears now. The Andis just got too hot, to be comfortable for him.
> 
> Not sure what to do about it. I do a full body clip on my mini about three times a year, and it would go much faster if I didn't have to keep giving the blades a cooldown break.


One would think that paying over 200$ for clippers means that they are good quality :? The main reason why i bought them is because the sales man claimed they do not get hot!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

It sounds like they need sharpened (not surprising they get dirt ion them when used on a horse and used outdoor) and sprayed with a lubrication. Also a dog groomer story here. My boss used to keep two sets of each size, and switch off. She used W-D40 as lube, and had some kind of blade cleaner that you dunk the blade into and turn on. Sorry I dont think I ever looked at the tub to see what it was called.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Hmmm...mine appear to be doing the same thing  They too were wonderful when I got them, and now heat up after clipping one bridle path. Not sure what the deal is as I clean them after every use and make sure to lubricate during and after using them. I have never body clipped with them, so it's not like the blades have had a ton of use.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It's not the clippers getting hot - it's the blades. Lubing them is good but you need to sharpen them quite a bit as well.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> It's not the clippers getting hot - it's the blades. Lubing them is good but you need to sharpen them quite a bit as well.


Thank you! Makes sense


----------

